# Tool source



## macfixer01 (Sep 21, 2007)

A lot of you probably know about them already but I just thought I'd mention it since I hadn't seen anything here. Harbor Freight is an excellent source for cheap tools. Hand tools, air tools, I've even seen small cement mixers there that might function reasonably well as a ball mill if the baffles were removed. I know they have 7 stores within an hour of me, and they're in 40-some states now. They also do internet sales at www.harborfreight.com

One neat thing I noticed there last week was a brass fitting that allowed you to refill a typical throw-away propane tank from one of the standard 20 pound cylinders you can get refilled locally for your gas grill. Imagine the savings in refilling the small propane tanks you go through instead of buying new ones!

macfixer01


----------



## Noxx (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought my ball mill from them two years ago and it works well.


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know about the refilling. The tanks are designed for single use. They are not designed to take the stress of constant expansion and contraction ( Metal fatigue ). Remember the old freon to air tank trick. I have seen them split. The damest one was a scba tank that rates 3000 psi, split.
But i can't count that one because we made it happen. :shock:


----------

